# RRP Rpeort



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I got a call yesterday from an uncertified/licensed carpenter asking me to write a report for the house he is rebuilding is lead paint free and done in accordance with MA RRP rules.

No way. I told him pretty quick no I won't do it. I said to him I am 100% certain from what you said you did not follow the riles at all, now you want a painting contractor to pit his license and name on an RRP job. Good luck I said. No one will at least the painters I know won't.

I've been asked in the past to come to a job site where no one was licensed/certified and just make sure its being done right. I bid those at $125 an hour. I don't want to baby sit another contractor. So if some one bites at my rate I will some how fit them in.

I will not type a report or even say the job was Fone right if I wasn't there from start to finish.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I dont know how the do rrp in Massachusets but that would not be legal here.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> I dont know how the do rrp in Massachusets but that would not be legal here.


I don't care if its legal in every state. As a licensed RRP contractor you would be out of your mind taking on a job like this.

Why would any one risk their license or rep or even business on this guy followed even one part of RRP. No thanks and good luck.

We are passing this year on RRP work or subbing it out. Myself I'm done with it. We had a good run and I feel did some amazing homes. But no more.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

There are people here that do that. Certified RRP renovators who sub their services to other companies. It's completely legal as far as I know, as long as all the T's are crossed and I's dotted. 

What Dave's describing sounds like a shady play on that business. If they want you to come in after the fact and just sign off, I wouldn't do that either. That's not how it works I don't think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I guess what I was saying is that the company doing the work even if its a sub needs to be rrp certified and follow the laws. When I was certified I could not sub it out to an non-certified company and than sign off on it. They could not be doing the work if they were not certified. At least that was my understanding.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

jacob33 said:


> I guess what I was saying is that the company doing the work even if its a sub needs to be rrp certified and follow the laws. When I was certified I could not sub it out to an non-certified company and than sign off on it. They could not be doing the work if they were not certified. At least that was my understanding.




In this state the people actually doing the work don't have to be certified themselves. They only have to be trained and partially supervised by a certified person. 

Within a painting company only one person need be actually certified. That person then trains the workers in safe practices. Often times in a small outfit, it'll be the owner (or the owners wife in one case I know of). But it can also be someone hired from outside the company. That person then trains the employees, supervises certain aspects of the job, documents everything and essentially "signs off" on it. 

It may work different in other states. 

Kinda sounds like someone wanted Dave to do the "sign off" part without having done any of the training, supervising or documentation. 


Edit: in NC where I work sometimes it's a little different. In addition to an RRP certified person, firms must have a state license. That is independent of, and in addition to RRP though.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> In this state the people actually doing the work don't have to be certified themselves. They only have to be trained and partially supervised by a certified person.
> 
> Within a painting company only one person need be actually certified. That person then trains the workers in safe practices. Often times in a small outfit, it'll be the owner (or the owners wife in one case I know of). But it can also be someone hired from outside the company. That person then trains the employees, supervises certain aspects of the job, documents everything and essentially "signs off" on it.
> 
> ...


MA is the same. As long as some one has the cert or license it's all good. We can sub to non certified/licensed contractors BUT we are still 100% responsible for the work they do and how they do it.

Yes. This guy wanted me to sign off his job. He said he was not licensed or certified but had already gutted 85% of the home. Not knowing how he proceeded with following the RRP rules since he doesn't know them would make who ever write the report 100% responsible. In MA we have to hold these samples and paperwork for 10 years. That's how long some one can come after us if their kid gets lead poisoning.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Big deal Dave. 

Just say no and go on. You have been grinding this axe so long, it's almost a nub.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> Big deal Dave.
> 
> Just say no and go on. You have been grinding this axe so long, it's almost a nub.




If you don't like my posts keep your comments to yourself. 

I don't like you and never have.

I ignore you as much as I can. Please do the same.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> If you don't like my posts keep your comments to yourself.
> 
> I don't like you and never have.
> 
> I ignore you as much as I can. Please do the same.


You're breaking my heart.


----------

